# Foster Hershey photo collection



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm hoping Hershey will be snapped up by a great adopter in no time, but until then, I want to share some fun photos and create a thread to follow his progress towards being a confident, healthy dog. He also has a thread in the general forums for his general progress and happenings but this one can be just for fun pictures.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

He's a very handsome boy with a very serious face in those pictures. I'm sure he's going to thrive with you and Chester until he finds his forever home. Looking forward to more Hershey pictures.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm such a dork, the first thing I think of when I see new foster pictures is how nice and bright new dog collars/harnesses look.

Shiny blue aside, he is gorgeous! And I love how it looks like he dipped the edge of his right lip in white paint.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I will say it again ... Hershey is beautiful! I just had to add that Chester is such a good sport!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

They are both lovely dogs, Chester is a good boy letting another dog in his house, i hope they have fun playing together.


----------



## turtlesocks (May 18, 2012)

Gorgeous dog! He looks so serious.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

turtlesocks said:


> Gorgeous dog! He looks so serious.


Ha, yes. Serious dog is serious. I thought Chester was a super serious dog in photos but Hershey might rival him in that regards.



























I finished (by myself) fencing the remaining portion of my yard between the house and the garage (it had been fully fenced only behind the garage for a large yard separate from the house). Ton of work but so convenient now that it's done. (It's the line along the driveway in the background of two of the above photos).
Also helpful to basically have two large dog runs now


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

He does look quite a bit like a labXpit that I used to work with. Hershey's just a different color and a little more bully-ish. Sadly, the only picture I have of her is her bum sticking out of the dogloo.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The last photo ... Hershey looks like he means business! Lol! He is on a mission!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm a fan of his silly ears.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

First trip to the huge city park near me...

























































And what I had to hold 150+ lbs of dog back from chasing after--


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

One week, one day.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow that's amazing how much he's improved in just one week! He sure is a handsome boy! I'm really starting to like pits, too bad apartments are so bad about the breed restrictions.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yay Hershey! Good to see him packing on some pounds. 

I love the blue harness ... Eddee has the same color for his harness and leash and collar too. Brown and brindle dogs look great in that color IMHO.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

We've been melting here, but at least we have air conditioning unlike so much of the East Coast. The dogs are still getting time outside, it is just quiet time instead of fun hikes...


----------



## gspcrazy (Feb 6, 2012)

lauren17 said:


> ...I'm really starting to like pits, too bad apartments are so bad about the breed restrictions.


Yeah, they're great right up until they snatch up somebody's pikingese at the doggie park and shake it into a bloody rag. That can really be an embarassing inconvenience.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

gspcrazy said:


> Yeah, they're great right up until they snatch up somebody's pikingese at the doggie park and shake it into a bloody rag. That can really be an embarassing inconvenience.


That is just plain rude. Would you say something like in a photo thread of a greyhound or a husky? Both of those breeds can have problems with small dogs in off-leash parks after all. Individual dogs are individual dogs and it is the owner's responsibility to decide if a dog park is appropriate for that dog.

You seem to have some real issues with bully breeds (as evidenced by this inflammatory post and others on other photo threads) but there are plenty of threads on the main forum where you can spout off. All I'm doing here is sharing some fun photos of a very friendly (even dog friendly! Imagine that!) dog for those who might enjoy looking at them.


----------



## gspcrazy (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry, no intent to be rude. Just providing perspective to the comment about apartment restrictions.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

gspcrazy said:


> Sorry, no intent to be rude. Just providing perspective to the comment about apartment restrictions.


That makes no sense. I've had a GSP rip another dog's ear off yet I didn't jump to the conclusion that all GSPs are inherently dangerous. Craziness, I know. 

All dogs are just that, DOGS. How safe or unsafe they are is in the hands of their breeders and owners.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

gspcrazy said:


> Yeah, they're great right up until they snatch up somebody's pikingese at the doggie park and shake it into a bloody rag. That can really be an embarassing inconvenience.


The level of ignorance in this post is quite galling. Any dog is capable of anything. Even little dogs such as chihuahuas or dachshunds have been known to tear a hole in peoples faces every now and then. It all comes down to owner responsibility.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

gspcrazy said:


> Yeah, they're great right up until they snatch up somebody's pikingese at the doggie park and shake it into a bloody rag. That can really be an embarassing inconvenience...... Sorry, no intent to be rude. Just providing perspective to the comment about apartment restrictions.


I think GSPs are great until they lunge at somebody's face and almost rip their nose completely off.
Or when they they jump up at you from behind, knock you down, and pin you to the ground.

Oh wait, those are SPECIFIC dogs and NOT THE WHOLE BREED. 

I've had many non-pit dogs act in "embarrassingly incontinent" ways, even GSPs.
Perhaps you'll reread your post and realize that the ignorance shown in it is quite embarrassing also (along with your butchering of the breed name "pekingese.")


Shell, your foster dog is such a beauty and he's coming along SO nicely! I hope he finds a great home :]


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

What a way to stink up a thread. Hersey is cute regardless, and thankfully in foster with someone who cares about him.

And it's Pekingese.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

PatchworkRobot said:


> Shell, your foster dog is such a beauty and he's coming along SO nicely! I hope he finds a great home :]


Thank you (and the few posters before you with similar sentiments). He has an application pending and we are trying to arrange a meet-and-greet in the next week or two. The potential adopter is about 1.5 hours away and its about 105 degrees here so there are some logistical issue.



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> What a way to stink up a thread. Hersey is cute regardless, and thankfully in foster with someone who cares about him.
> 
> And it's Pekingese.


He is cute isn't he? I prefer the more Pit Bull personality, and he's more Lab personality, but he is a cute and sweet dog nonetheless. 

He's also a dog that lived happily with a toy poodle for quite some time in foster before being adopted out and returned due to "energy level" (durrr, he's a year and a half old lab/pit, energy is a given!). Amazing isn't it?


----------



## Leah00 (Jul 6, 2012)

Very handsome boys!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

gspcrazy said:


> Yeah, they're great right up until they snatch up somebody's pikingese at the doggie park and shake it into a bloody rag. That can really be an embarassing inconvenience.





gspcrazy said:


> Sorry, no intent to be rude. Just providing perspective to the comment about apartment restrictions.


Yeeeeaaaaa. I totally believe you weren't trying to crap up someone's fun picture thread with your BS. Because apartment restrictions have A LOT to do with dog parks. FACT.


Shell, he's lovely.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

gspcrazy said:


> Yeah, they're great right up until they snatch up somebody's pikingese at the doggie park and shake it into a bloody rag. That can really be an embarassing inconvenience.


What... the... hell... You do realize there are many different breeds that have strong prey drives that would kill another dog in a second besides a Pit right? In fact most Pits that I know aren't even dog aggressive in the slightest. The few that are normally pick and choose who they like and who they don't dog wise. Most have buddies that they play with. GSP's aren't all they are cracked up to be either. Don't see anyone smashing them in the ground because of their breed. Maybe you should stay away from the anti-pit sites and maybe learn a thing or two about what they are REALLY like by the people that own the breed themselves.

Shell, I love your foster, send him to me so I can have him among my pack of killers -rolls eyes-


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Yeeeeaaaaa. I totally believe you weren't trying to crap up someone's fun picture thread with your BS. Because apartment restrictions have A LOT to do with dog parks. FACT.
> 
> 
> Shell, he's lovely.


Hershey decided he will ignore the naysayers and provide more silly photos for the YAYsayers




































Darkmoon said:


> Shell, I love your foster, send him to me so I can have him among my pack of killers -rolls eyes-


Sounds good to me; he was rough and tough and ready to kill today. Of course, it was a dead worm on the sidewalk, but it counts, rights?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

OMG, the pit bull mix is being stalked by the Ridgeback.... whoever thought that could happen!?  Will the pibble wake up in time to defend himself? 










_note:heavy on the sarcasm for those that didn't notice_


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I love that last picture. I wish I could get a picture of Sham stalking Elsa down like that.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

gspcrazy said:


> Yeah, they're great right up until they snatch up somebody's pikingese at the doggie park and shake it into a bloody rag. That can really be an embarassing inconvenience.


YEah, this type of thread crapping is not tolerated here, goodbye!

Shell, your pups are beautiful!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, even the stalking one!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I love the last one for sure! I love Hershey in general! Lol! If I didn't have so many dogs ... I'd be half tempted to put in an adoption app in Kentucky! Lol!  He is just so gorgeous.

Did something happen to his one toe nail on his right front foot or is it just the camera angle? It looked a bit mutilated.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Abbylynn said:


> I love the last one for sure! I love Hershey in general! Lol! If I didn't have so many dogs ... I'd be half tempted to put in an adoption app in Kentucky! Lol!  He is just so gorgeous.
> 
> Did something happen to his one toe nail on his right front foot or is it just the camera angle? It looked a bit mutilated.


Not sure exactly how, but while he was at the kennel before he came here, he got his toenail smashed. He lost all the outer cover and the vet had to clean up the toenail of the broken bits. That's why his nails are so long- his foot is just now not too tender for me to dremel his nails but of course he is terrified of the dremel tool so we've only made it as far as him sniffing it while it's on.


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

Such handsome boys. Hershey looks so sweet!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Hershey just could be my perfect dog! He is so handsome.  And I love that bright blue color on him! Good choice. 

(oh, and thanks Carla.)


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I dropped Hershey off this evening for a trial weekend with a really nice family. Mom, dad, and 12 yr old boy, no other pets. The kid was dog-savvy and was wearing a "Hershey's chocolate" shirt to welcome Hershey to their house They had a dog that looked JUST like Hershey that passed due to old age. This could be a really great place for him, so I am going to just (metaphorically) hold my breath this weekend till they call and say they want to keep him....


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Good lucky Hersh! I hope they love you.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Sounds promising to me!  I hope they fall head over heels for him!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

It is official: He's ADOPTED!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah! Alright Hershey!  that's fantastic news.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Shell said:


> It is official: He's ADOPTED!


I get to say "Yay!" twice! Lol! I just had a feeling that when the boy came with the Hershey shirt ... that would be all she wrote!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Hershey on his way to his new family:








(He was so excited, he puked on their floor as soon as he got inside the house....)

And the next dog that _might_ be coming to stay:









(cross posted on Hershey's main thread)


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats to Hershey!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Shell said:


> It is official: He's ADOPTED!


Awesome! So glad Hershey got a home.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats Hershey! Happy life, buddy.


----------

